# Audition Pieces



## Guest

I will hopefully be auditioning for some collages in the fall of next year and i was wondering if there are any pieces that are standards for auditioning yet not something generic. I know i have to do once piece from the four big era's, Baroque, Classical, Romantic, and i am pretty sure one Modern. I already have the Romantic covered with Revolutionary Etude. But the others, im not so sure about. I know it's generic but im thinking Bach for Baroque, i mean don't you have to have a least one Bach mastered? But any idea's i will look into them and they are appreciated.


----------



## LaciDeeLeBlanc

Ummm, first of all, what instrument do you play?


----------



## Guest

haha oh yea i guess that is important. It would be piano.


----------

